# 2 YO Male in need of a home (Pennsylvania)



## Kyva (Jan 12, 2015)

I promised myself I'd never do this, and I realize others have said this before, but a lot has changed in the last month that has made it hard for me to keep most of my pets.

Our landlord of 6 years (who was okay with animals) passed away last month. His family is taking over, but in doing so, we either need to sign a new lease disallowing destructive pets (even if they are in a nice set-up) or find a new place we either can't afford or that also doesn't allow 'rodents.'

Cucumber, our male silver/white bun is not fixed, but he's a good bun. He loves to run around, binks a lot and, if you section wires off, generally minds his own. He LOVES the box fan, and will lay in front of it for as long as you allow.










He's also a chow-hound. Last year, I had a struggle getting him to eat his normal timothy. I finally found a place that shipped fresh second cuttings, and now he's happy as a clam. 

He isn't fond of being held, but once he warms up to you, he'll come over for nose rubs and offer tooth purrs in return.

He would be given away for free, along with his cube pen that I made and the bit of chloroplast it's on top of. 






I hate to see him go, as we love him so very much. He's more like a dog than anything else. When we have treats, he runs through and around our feet, begging for noms. If he hears you crack a banana peel? Forget it! He'll pester and stomp and grunt until you share a bite.

If anyone is interested or has questions, just ask. I just got him a new 20 pound box of hay, which lasts him about 2 months.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Kyva (Jan 17, 2015)

Just an update to say we found a home from a co-worker.


----------

